# Valley of the Rocks 200km 13th April 2013



## Ian H (20 Mar 2013)

The return of my favourite 200 (of the various ones I've organised). New start and finish in Honiton. New control at the Royal Marine in Combe Martin. Same spectacular scenery over Exmoor and along the North Devon coast. Details and online entry for this and other events here:-
Exeter Wheelers' audax events.


----------

